# blues pedigree and pedagree analisys showed up today!



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ok this is what it say's.
"Matt's New Blue is the product of a half brother to half sister breeding(line breeding). Line breed using the half brother to half sister style of breeding is a favorite style of many prominent breeders. they select dogs with an outstanding sire in common, but out of different dams, in order to concentrate the genes of this outstanding sire into the resulting litter, while at the same time retaining variablility in the gene pool. Variability is good as it counteracts the potential detramental effects of doubling up on bad genes that is sometimes seen as a consequince of inbreeding. 

Prominent Bloodlines in the seven generation Pedigree of Matt's New Blue

T-N-T / Turpin
Watchdog / couturier
denton
wilder 
American staffordshire terrier (AST) 13% from the Sierra, Rowdytown and Noble kennel."


I never knew these seven generation pedigrees were so BIG!!!

the back of the pedigree analisys has the percentages but its a huge list of dogs and kennels so im not listing all that.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what is your opinion of that analisys my first thought was no duh. I could have told me all that. 
I can do the math on my own but then i thought it was cool because of the blood line break down. Just because the bloodlines are not stated on the pedigree as a blood line.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

blue is an intense dog I can tell you that much without even meeting him! His pedigree is alot like neelas.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hmmmm.... i cant say much, but if you are pleased with your dog then that's all that counts.

Sorry im not much on pedigrees or bloodlines...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thats what you get for an extra 70 bucks......


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I coulda made you one of those for $10...............joking..LMAO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

That what i thought after i got it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you live and you learn!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> you live and you learn!!


Yes!

But you also have a superly awesome piece of paper dude....LMAO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah it feakin awesome alright!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

hey, matt, next time send me $70, and ill totally do the same thing...IN COLOR too!!! 

but, id probably have done the same thing. lol. im all about checking boxes and getting everything i can when it comes to registering!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah well i guess its all good i know blood line names that i did not before and i know the percents with out having to get a calculator out lol.


----------

